# The Floating Log - READ BEFORE POSTING



## Erestor Arcamen

If what you have to say just doesn't seem to fit anywhere else, this is the forum for you.

Combining this post with Talierin's, here are the rules that were posted for this forum:

This is the section for general chit-chat, but there is some rules and guidelines for it. First off, the rules:

1) No Spamming or Off-Topic posting. Spamming is when you post three times or more in a row (within minutes of each post), or rapidly post on a TON of threads, or chit chat back and forth with another person on a thread rapidly. Also, threads that have no point I would consider spam, like a thread that just says "purple elephants".
Off-topic posting is when you stray from a thread's topic. Please refrain from doing so.

2) No Swearing. General rule here is if your grandmother would be ashamed to hear it, don't use it. Words not allowed are (not a complete list, but you get the idea):
S-word
F-word
C-word (this is a contraversial one, but it makes it easier if you just don't say it)
Any racial or sexual slur

Also, keep in mind that substituting words like this - f***ing - are not allowed either, and will still be counted as swearing.

3) One or two word posts. These are not allowed either. The majority of these are "I agree" or "lol!" posts. Most of them are usually deleted. So please, make an effort to post at least a sentence!

4) No political posts. The world is crappy enough, no need to debate politics here. Not sure about anyone else but I personally come to TTF and other websites to get away from politics.

Thread Subjects:
Take a look around The Floating Log to get the general idea of threads that go in here. They are mostly favorite things threads, general silly stuff, jokes, sometimes a serious discussion thread, etc.

As this is The Floating Log, LOTR threads are not allowed in here. Please post any LOTR-related threads in either the Book section, Hall of Fire, Annals, or Bag End. LOTR game threads go in Bag End, not here.

"Hi I'm new" threads go in New Members.


----------

